# p-fury bathing suit shots!!



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

Lets make it a warm winter!!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

err.....I hope you mean girls!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> err.....I hope you mean girls!










I sincerely agree


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Haha. I would have to bring a suit over to my bf's house. Even then it would be a while. I usually try to get back in shape for the summer swimsuit season. I'll see what I can do. I'm not so sure that my boyfriend would be too keen on the idea. I seriously think that I should get him to join this site. He doesn't have any piranhas, but I post enough stuff on here for him to add his comments.


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

well i am a 27 year old man who is straight so piranha chick seeing you would be great!! but its only fair i'm sure the lady's wanna see the fellas to! i'll post one tomorrow! come on lets post! lol i had 3 wisdom teeth pulled and the meds have kicked in lol!!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

EJR1976 said:


> well i am a 27 year old man who is straight so piranha chick seeing you would be great!! but its only fair i'm sure the lady's wanna see the fellas to! i'll post one tomorrow! come on lets post! lol i had 3 wisdom teeth pulled and the meds have kicked in lol!!


 Thankx for offering...I'd rather not seeing you in bikini


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wheres my picture









nope that is Innes pic

nope that is plonkers pic

no thats Ms Natts pic









nah that is Judazzs pic

oh wait...no that is just boxers pic

darn that is camotekids pic

darn i cant find a pic of me


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hey y dont we have P fury bathing suits?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I look good in a bikini.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I look good in a bikini.:nod:


 No sh*t, Xena


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I look good in a bikini.:nod:
> ...


 LOL!!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Oooh p-fury bathing suit??? i want one!! good idea.... size small v-string bikini please!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hey just model one for us!









and if we like it we'll send you a free P fury bikini free of charge!


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Who am I gonna get to take the picture? I can't take one of myself, my little sister would go nuts if I asked her to take one, my parents...yeah right. If you can think of someone to take one for me then I will. Also, here are the avaliable bikinis for you guys. I have a black and cream horizontally striped top with boyshort bottoms, I have a teal/white/purple patterned top + bottom, and a pink flowery top + bottom. I also have a solid black one, but it's like a swim team kind of suit, not at all showy, unless you are just after cleavage because it's a sport bra kind of top. You decide.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Is the P-Fury Bikini made of the same material as the Emperor's New Clothes?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Who am I gonna get to take the picture? I can't take one of myself, my little sister would go nuts if I asked her to take one, my parents...yeah right. If you can think of someone to take one for me then I will. Also, here are the avaliable bikinis for you guys. I have a black and cream horizontally striped top with boyshort bottoms, I have a teal/white/purple patterned top + bottom, and a pink flowery top + bottom. I also have a solid black one, but it's like a swim team kind of suit, not at all showy, unless you are just after cleavage because it's a sport bra kind of top. You decide.


 Do you have to wear the bathing suit...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Is the P-Fury Bikini made of the same material as the Emperor's New Clothes?


 In your wildest dreams.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

YES! I have a boyfriend! I would like to be loyal to him.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> YES! I have a boyfriend! I would like to be loyal to him.


But you will post a pic of yourself half-naked....







Loyal huh
Why thats no fun...








Only playing witcha


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

ok, then if you'd rather not see me at all I can just not post a pic...I think some people would like that better.


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

Piranhachick is my favorite any picture you have i would be more than happy to see!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> ok, then if you'd rather not see me at all I can just not post a pic...I think some people would like that better.


 who said nobody wanted to see you ..
Please proceed with the pic...
Everybodys waiting..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> ok, then if you'd rather not see me at all I can just not post a pic...I think some people would like that better.


 I KNOW I WANNA SEE YOU IN ANYTHING


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> > ok, then if you'd rather not see me at all I can just not post a pic...I think some people would like that better.
> ...


 _*Cracks Whip*_

Dont scare off what female members we have!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > piranhachick said:
> ...


 Ow! Dominatrix!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i wish these smilyes had legs, my knees would be shaking, ms nat you are very authorative







lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > piranhachick said:
> ...


Check it out Queen...
I am not scaring nobody ..its her choice not mine...shes the one talking about this suit and that one ...
If shes scared go to church

Sounds to me like you want to see a pic too..









I have already seen what she looks like


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Who am I gonna get to take the picture? I can't take one of myself, my little sister would go nuts if I asked her to take one, my parents...yeah right. If you can think of someone to take one for me then I will. Also, here are the avaliable bikinis for you guys. I have a black and cream horizontally striped top with boyshort bottoms, I have a teal/white/purple patterned top + bottom, and a pink flowery top + bottom. I also have a solid black one, but it's like a swim team kind of suit, not at all showy, unless you are just after cleavage because it's a sport bra kind of top. You decide.


 set the timer on the camera, or if your desperate take a shot in a full length mirror of yourself!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sounds to me like you want to see a pic too..


 Oh yes, like a girl in a bikini would turn me on!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'd settle for Piranhachick in bikeshorts and a sportsbra...hint, hint...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry for the double post, but any p-fury females in Austrailia or New Zealand...our winters is their summer.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Oh yes,i like a girl in a bikini to turn me on!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me like you want to see a pic too..
> ...


 You never know..
But I know your not like that ...

You started it ..


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

How about this...
I am going to my boyfriend's house tomorrow after school. He's getting on the net in a few minutes, and I will have him create an account here. If you guys can talk him into it, I will bring a bikini with me tomorrow and he can take the pic. That's ONLY if he's ok with it.

Why am I your favorite? William Bradley is very pretty. I wish I was half as pretty as she is, why don't you guys go after her?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what his his member name

i tink he will agree with us

*praying*


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

member name = gerbil


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 7, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> what his his member name
> 
> i tink he will agree with us
> 
> *praying*


 Sorry guys, no pics for you.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

What'd I tell you?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gerbil said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > what his his member name
> ...










Good lookin' out.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Gerbil said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > what his his member name
> ...


Bahahaahahaa








Nice one, Gerbil :laugh:

Looks like all you teenage hormone bombs will have to resort to imagination and








Sucks too be you, kiddo's


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

you guys really thought that gerbil would be cool with it!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll go ahead and be the first person to actually post a picture in this thread. This is a pic of gar-master. This is not a stock photo, I have modified it a little.

Enjoy


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice one man! sorry guys, John won't lemme do it







I guess he doesn't want me to get hurt when I post that pic and you guys call me fat. I'm telling you, if I posted a pic you'd be sorry you asked.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Nice one man! sorry guys, John won't lemme do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1) your not fat 2) even if you were we are not pricks and we wouldnt say that 3) keep talking to your boy toy he mite cave. its just a pic


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

It's just a pic, yeah, but my bikinis are skimpy and things hang out. that's why he's so protective. You guys can talk him into it. I see my own body every day, so it's up to him. I don't care either way. Good luck!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i dont want to seem rood or anything thing but isnt it your body there for you can do what you want with it but whatever its not a big deal


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

damn is this still going on, gerbil had his say and she aint doing it








bring on the next chick.lol


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Piranhachick, you are phat, not fat.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

phat defined


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Uhhhhh you people do remember this is a piranha related sites??? There are lots of other sites out there to see girls in bikini's why do you resort to this one...

dissapointed








LoL


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Uhhhhh you people do remember this is a piranha related sites??? There are lots of other sites out there to see girls in bikini's why do you resort to this one...
> 
> dissapointed
> 
> ...


*The Lounge*
This forum is reserved for any and all topics that are not related to piranha.
Forum Led by: Xenon, Ms_Nattereri, thePACK, Serrapygo


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

please go back to uptimes post of me next to the bridge with NO SHIRT!!! i am busy "enjoying" the pic myself!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Scooby said:


> Uhhhhh you people do remember this is a piranha related sites??? There are lots of other sites out there to see girls in bikini's why do you resort to this one...
> 
> dissapointed
> 
> ...












coming from you....this is hilarious.


----------

